# Color or B & W?



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## ronlane (Jan 3, 2018)

I vote b&w


----------



## qmr55 (Jan 3, 2018)

B&W


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 3, 2018)

Man, I always go against the grain! I love colors of autumn and like the color best


----------



## tirediron (Jan 3, 2018)

I'm with Dean; I love a good B&W, but this screams to have its colour left in!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 3, 2018)

Color. The gold color of the dead grasses and reflected sun on trees plays well off the darkness that lies ahead. That slight sky is nice too. It could be your conversion but the color has way more depth and meaning. This is one of those images where color composition has added meaning. Just my non expert opinion.


----------



## waday (Jan 3, 2018)

Another vote for color. I would normally love this in B&W, but seeing the color version, I love it.


----------



## qmr55 (Jan 3, 2018)

I think both are great in their own way....

Color has a nice fall look & feel.

B&W has mysterious, dark feel.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 3, 2018)

The B&W is nice but the colour reminds me of one of those old paintings that would be up in a dining room or den.
So I also vote colour.


----------



## BrentC (Jan 3, 2018)

Colour for me as well.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 3, 2018)

zombiesniper said:


> The B&W is nice but the colour reminds me of one of those old paintings that would be up in a dining room or den.
> So I also vote colour.


I am actually kicking around the idea of having this one printed with barn wood framing.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 3, 2018)

COLOR


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 3, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I am actually kicking around the idea of having this one printed with barn wood framing.


That would look awesome.


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 3, 2018)

I vote color.

On my work desktop, I was wishing for a teensy bit more out of the shadows, and nearly posted that comment. Then I looked at the image on my tablet, and it looked perfect to me.

Really cool shot!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks all for your input.



zulu42 said:


> I vote color.
> 
> On my work desktop, I was wishing for a teensy bit more out of the shadows, and nearly posted that comment. Then I looked at the image on my tablet, and it looked perfect to me.
> 
> Really cool shot!



I know what you mean. I edited this on my laptop, but when I looked at it on my phone, it appeared much darker.


----------



## Destin (Jan 3, 2018)

Color 100%. The warm tones contrasting against the snow are too good to get rid of.  

I’d love to see a little more exposure in the woods but it’s also very mysterious as it is and I like it that way as well.


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 3, 2018)

Hands down COLOR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick50 (Jan 3, 2018)

Yes, Color!


----------



## AlanKlein (Jan 3, 2018)

Both have their appeal.  Is it just me but the picture seem tilted to the right.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 3, 2018)

AlanKlein said:


> Both have their appeal.  Is it just me but the picture seem tilted to the right.



I do believe you are right. Thanks. I hadn't even noticed


----------



## fishing4sanity (Jan 3, 2018)

Color


----------



## DriedStrawbery (Jan 3, 2018)

I prefer B&W. Taking off color seems to bring out a story/theme. If its color, it takes all the attention.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 3, 2018)

Edited with a 3 degree rotation to straighten!


----------



## slat (Jan 3, 2018)

I like the color shot. It seems to have more depth.


----------



## jhood88 (Jan 3, 2018)

slat said:


> I like the color shot. It seems to have more depth.


I completely agree. 

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Jan 4, 2018)

Colour for me.


----------



## primobellator (Jan 4, 2018)

Honestly both. Is it for a certain project or anything? Or just in general?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 4, 2018)

Just in general. Thanks!


----------

